# Euro Mount in Velvet



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I haven't done this, but you might want to use an artificial skull in this situation.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*mount*

might want to go onto taxidermy.net and do a search and see what you come up with . you will need to preserve the velvet in order for it not to rot. best way may be to clean the skull velvet and all and have some artificial velvet applyed after you are done cleaning and bleaching


----------



## xtreme hunter (May 10, 2005)

I've thought about having the spray on velvet put on, but it is $ and just looks fake to me. I always inject mine and they last with no problems. Thanks for the response and I might look on another site.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i preserve the velvet by sending it to be freeze dried. its costly (shipping), but looks terrific. then i would normally use the beetle people to clean the skull, but with velvet i wouldnt think the beetles would stop at the meat, they would probably eat the velvet too... so i would go with a fake skull ( which i reccomend anyway)


----------



## xtreme hunter (May 10, 2005)

I've had the bugs eat 10+ skulls and they look great, but I was afraid that they would eat the velvet also. I have been slow boiling myself to save $'s and I like doing things myself, but am afraid that the heat will mess with the velvet. I haven't seen the fake skulls in person. Do they look real or do they look fake? I have around 30 real ones and don't want a fake one to stand out like a sore thumb. Thanks for the info


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are going to do the skull yourself you will have to cut the antlers off and have them freeze dried or preserve them chemically. The steam from boiling will destroy the velvet. Rotting the skull will also allow flies to lay eggs in the velvet and it will slip and destroy.

You can cut the antlers off and have the freeze dried or chemically preserved and then re-attach to an imitation skull. You can search the "How to" section at VanDykes website and for imitation skulls and it will walk you thru the process.

JT


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

It can be done. For best results remember to keep hands off while bring it home. I have learned this the hard way. Touch as little as possible. 

Next skin the head and take it to your taxidermist for injection. Formaldehyde is best. Then boil as usual.* Do not* wrap antlers in plastic. it is fine if they submerge. Simmer rather than boil and you will be fine.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Another view of the little guy. I never cut off antlers. If I dont shoulder mount them I do a Euro.


----------

